# Plywood faced internal doors



## Thelongbarn (15 Mar 2021)

Hi All

My husband and I are undertaking a barn conversion. 

We are looking for a modern Scandinavian feel with plywood internal walls. We wanted to have birch plywood, however building regs said it needed to be fire retardant, we looked at birch FR ply, but it made it two shades darker. So we have decided to go with garnica poplar plywood FR as it seems to keep its lightness in colour. we will then treat it with osmo oil.

We wanted the internal doors to be also made out of the poplar plywood, however it is trying to find a way how to do this. Buying a cheap fire reg door and then glueing/ fixing on the poplar plywood to both sides of the door and sides. But people have mentioned about warping and different things. Does any one have any ideas to help us?!

Many thanks

Tessa


----------



## EddyCurrent (15 Mar 2021)

Have a look here; Products | UK Timber & Decorative Panel Products | Latham Timber
They are very helpful and may have a product that suits your purpose.


----------

